
Show HN: Wearable Device Support Tool - haddadda
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Gcuyz3_wte3uqOhenr2u7i-skP4XTskUgRB8OBl5s8M/edit#gid=0
======
haddadda
My company Open mHealth designed this tool because we could not find one
definitive place to help people decide on which devices to buy, which measures
they support, and how they connect. Hope you guys find this useful. \- David

